# Toll Violation Notice



## Brine (Mar 31, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has been in this situation. 

Got a bill in the mail $50ish dollars for crossing the double white lines. This happened because there was an accident in the Peach Pass lane with a patrol officer on site directing traffic at the time. 

Called customer service who said to write an email customerservice @ peachpass. 3 days and 2 emails later with no answer back, I go to the peachpass site and see that you have to snail-mail a written explanation. Of course this is intended to be a pain to deter disputes. Of course I'm going to receive false information from a company representative on how to handle it. 

Fees jump to $90 if not paid by the due date about a month out from now, and they can cancel my car registration? 

Do I pay this even though I'm not at fault to avoid the potential headaches/man-hours involved with the dispute?


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 31, 2016)

Brine said:


> Do I pay this even though I'm not at fault to avoid the potential headaches/man-hours involved with the dispute?



That is what they have built their business model on.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds like the GA Secretary of State Corporation filing website.  If you have an issue, you have to pay the fees, then file a refund request to try and get your money back so you won't be charged more late fees. 

Good luck.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 31, 2016)

Mail in your response.

Have a similar issue I'm dealing with right now for one of those stupid school bus cams.  Bus driver waived me through the 3-way stop in my neighborhood to turn left around him once the kids were on, and he forgot to lower his dang sign.  So now I get to go to court and hope that my 11 year clean driving history and reasonable explanation will be enough to drop the $300 ticket.  Fight it on principle, whether it's $50 or $5.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2016)

As for me, NO I wouldn't pay a penny yet because you still have about 30 days from now to physically pay it as a last resort.  However, I would document everything that has happened and put a time, date, contact name etc on every thing that you have done as you do it.

I would also mail this office a letter and send it "Registered Mail with a requested signed receipt" and it would have to be signed for upon delivery and you would get the receipt of this mail being delivered on which date and time as well and you will see who actually signed for it too.  I would see what kind of response that I would get from this office before my next move in this situation.

If you don't get satisfaction, I would contact the local news TV station and/or newspaper about it.  Do your best to rattle some cages along the way and you should probably get some satisfaction hopefully.  

My Dad taught me to take care of business when necessary and to just never "take it on the chin" and let someone try and run all over you and get away with it.  Obviously, someone in customer service needs an education on the correct way to advise people on how to properly handle this type situation too since they apparently gave you incorrect instructions so far.  That is the reason to document everything that has happened.

I would be interested in learning just what ultimately happens in your situation.  Good Luck.


----------



## Brine (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks all - headed to post office today with the letter sent certified/return receipt. Will let you know results as I get them


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 1, 2016)

Sounds like a good reason for a dash cam.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Brine said:


> Thanks all - headed to post office today with the letter sent certified/return receipt. Will let you know results as I get them



Please be aware that they are under no obligation, nor will they make any attempt to respond to you prior to the due date of the fine.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have had the same situation, had to get out of the peach pass lane because a cop was coming up behind me with his lights on. I was forced to either get over and get the ticket for crossing the double white or not get over and get a ticket for not getting out of the cops way.

I of course got out of his way and received the white line violation. I called them and spoke to numerous people and finally got it dropped.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 1, 2016)

Brine said:


> Wondering if anyone has been in this situation.
> 
> Got a bill in the mail $50ish dollars for crossing the double white lines. This happened because there was an accident in the Peach Pass lane with a patrol officer on site directing traffic at the time.
> 
> ...



I had it happen in Virginia.  I paid the fine post haste. 

These folks can get your drivers license suspended. It may be wiser to just pay instead of stand on principal sometimes.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 2, 2016)

Right is right and wrong is wrong. Fight it.


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 2, 2016)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Right is right and wrong is wrong. Fight it.



A lot like the folks on the TV show "Deal or No Deal" yelling No Deal!   It is not their money or in this case license at risk.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 4, 2016)

According to the nice lady I talked to at the tollway authority once, the double-white-line tickets are captured at the entry & exit dashed line areas of the HOT lane. If a prior camera records you in the lane, and the next camera does not, the computer assumes you left the lane prior to the exit point, and that's considered a violation. Likewise, if you enter a lane across a double-white, the system will not have a record of you entering in the hashed area, and you'll be considered having entered across a double-white line. She told me that if I had to get out of the lane for an emergency vehicle, to make sure to get back in asap before the next entry point, so the camera records me as "in the lane".

I've followed that advice and not gotten a violation ever since.


----------



## chris41081 (Apr 4, 2016)

I had the same issue. Unfortunately I gave in and paid it. $50 was not worth letting their ignorance cost me a days work to get my license reinstated. Or worse. It's really a poorly developed system but usually in their favor financially so I don't see it getting fixed. 
Just the other day it happened again, wreck had the lane blocked and officer was directing everyone out of the lane I took a picture of it just in case. It would seem to me that they could see that every car in the lane had a violation in the same place at the same time that obviously there was a problem. But that would imply the use of common sense.


----------



## Brine (Apr 7, 2016)

*Update*

The plot sickens....

I received a reply email back from customer service 7 days after my first email to them. (I sent a total of 3 during this time). On day 7 I received another piece of mail from them with a 2nd Violation 4 days after 1st Violation!!! 

The email I got back was:
_"We apologize for the delay in response.

We are in receipt of you dispute; however are you only disputing the double white line violation that occurred 2/25/2016  or are you disputing the other violation that occurred on 3/1/2016."_

Mind you, I've been a Peach Pass customer for 5+ years, use it every weekday, twice a day, and have never had a violation. Now I've gotten two within a week? I had to inquire about what the reason for the second one was because there was no description and was told that there wasn't a credit card on file for my account?!?!. Naturally, I know different. The card was updated last Summer and has been used approx 100 times since then. I log into my account and see my cc info as well as all of the transaction history (no violations noted) and took snap-shops of it all and just sent off my 6th email to them. In the meantime, I'm still waiting on the certified receipt info...  and Peach Pass has asked me to confirm my Home Address to make sure it's correct on file, as if that's somehow relevant to any of this. Apparently it's correct if I've received the Violations you Donkey. 

I may be the first person you guys know that goes to Jail for this. 

Stay tuned


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 7, 2016)

It sounds like they are jerking you around to show they aren't to be trifled with.  Do you remember which police department directed you into the other lane?  Maybe you can get a copy of the incident report and send it to the toll violation company.  If that doesn't work, call local news stations to see if any want to report on abuse by the toll company.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2016)

To the original poster, I hope that you fight it and prove your situation and not have to pay one penny as it should have been in the first place.

In reading above about the toll authorities, I found they do their best to get every penny from you and they will try and intimidate you as much as possible in doing so.  Back in January 2014 while I was visiting Texas it happened to me.  I had gotten a rental car and these rental cars have the EZ-Pass sensor gismos mounted on the inside windshield by the side of the rear-view mirror.  When I rented the car, they asked me if I wanted to use the EZ-Pass feature on this car and have it charged against my credit card and I declined to do so because I wanted to have all of my receipts easily in hand for income tax purposes.  However, apparently the EZ-Pass feature was activated by the rental car personnel by mistake.  

The following month, it was charged on my credit card any way.  I absolutely refused to pay these charges (even though the total was only $ 12.25) BECAUSE I HAD ALREADY PAID FOR EVERY TOLL BOOTH CHARGE IN CASH) and I had every receipt in my possession.  They ultimately credited my account and then turned turned it back over to the Texas toll booth authority and gave them my contact information.  Then after I talked with toll booth authority person and advised them that I had paid every toll properly in cash, they still wanted me to pay these charges AGAIN !!!   I made sure to get this person's name, contact phone number and building location etc and the I told the person that I was going to be visiting Texas the following month and that he was not going to like meeting me in person.  I advised him again that I had the actual receipts in my hand right then where I had paid every toll both charge while I was in Houston.  If he insisted on trying to punish me for non-payment by possibly putting any blemish on my drivers license back through the state of Georgia DOT,  it would not be a good thing for their authority when I returned to Texas.  

I advised him that I would email my girlfriend with copies of every toll booth receipt in question and that she would come by his office and prove it too him so they better check them very closely.  Since she travels right by this main office twice every day to work etc, she took them by his office 2 days later and each receipt showed every detail with which toll-booth location it was, the date and time of day along with the charges that I had paid in cash and gotten the receipts for.  Once he had this copy in hand, he told my girlfriend. "I guess that we don't listen very well do we"???   Her response to him was, "trust me, you don't want to tee off my Georgia Redneck boyfriend because he is 6'3" tall and weighs 225 pounds and he doesn't back down from anybody if he knows that he is right.  She also told me that the funny thing was this man was probably only about 5'7" tall and might have weighed 150 pounds soaking wet.  

It wasn't so much the amount of money in this case BUT it was the principle involved along with it.  I always keep most every receipt just in case I might need it.  My late Father taught me well for  sure. 

This is the copy of every receipt that I had kept as I always do thankfully.


----------



## Brine (Apr 8, 2016)

*Case Closed*

_Okay. I’ve updated your account to reflect the correct license plate.

I’ve also waived the fine and fees and  paid for the cost of the tolls ($4.50) from your account.

There are no open violations on your account and I apologize for any confusion.

Regards,_

So..... it seems that a wrong license plate is the problem. One I've had for a year and a half. 

Saved $44.66 going through the hassle and not bending over. Cost:
1. 30 minutes late for work so I could go to post office
2. $5.34 for certified receipt letter
3. Email string totaling 13 with customer service
4. Phone call to customer service
5. Time I spent updating here  

And of course... the $4.50 I was charged as listed above, I was already charged on the same day  so... The story will continue, just no reason to keep updating here. Both violations were tossed out, so thanks for everyone's input.

BTW... I received an email about an hour ago from PeachPass asking for customer feedback on my recent experience with Walter from Customer Service. I never had communication with a Walter 

I can actually laugh about it now. 
Brine


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 8, 2016)

Good deal, congrats.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2016)

Good going Brine.

Now you should send that office an invoice for $ 500.....just for wasting your time during this crazy process !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2016)

Brine said:


> _
> I can actually laugh about it now.
> Brine_


_

My business is a fee based, per hour business. I find very little humor in any person or agency, especially one affiliated with Government, that wastes my time. Time is money, and I don't like others throwing mine away._


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm now terrified. I have been weaving in and out of the double whites for 6 months now. I have received zero violations.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 14, 2016)

Congratulations!

Be glad you are not an Atlanta water customer.  They hit my son with a $4k water bill for the first month he moved into his house, which was only 5 days due to the billing cycle.  There's is a stupid system run by ignorant idiots in customer service.  They told him to go look for leaks.  He calculated what the water flow would have to be to use that much water and then asked the idjit if there were any reports of a new reservoir in his neighborhood.  That went over her head and she refused to get a supervisor.  Told him to appeal.  He did and he actually had to again show that there was no possible way for him to have used that much water.  90 days later they adjusted the bill.

I was about ready to file a racketeering lawsuit against the mayor, council and water department head.


----------

